# Backdoor in Tandbergs Desktop-Video-Systemen



## Newsfeed (3 Februar 2011)

Ein undokumentiertes Konto gewährt ohne Passwort vollständigen Zugriff auf das System. Ein Update löst das Problem.

Weiterlesen...


----------

